# lemetex saddles?



## showjump2003 (23 February 2007)

Think that's what there called? Saddler has a second hand one for me to try on sunday. Not sure what type but are they generally a good saddle? Not heard of them before....


----------



## Jemayni (23 February 2007)

Never used a saddle, but I do have a bridle; its 7 years old and still looks new on that basis I'd definitly recommend!


----------



## lucemoose (23 February 2007)

what type?i got me one- The Stylist jumping saddle and its sooooo nice to ride in, horse likes it and it was old stock so got it cheaper..gorgeous leather and well made.


----------



## KatB (23 February 2007)

Made by the same people as Stubben. Nice saddles


----------



## barkinghorse (24 February 2007)

I have got a Lemetex dressage saddle, it's fab and very well made.
                                        Jo


----------



## hebs (24 February 2007)

I was told same by my saddler at katb, apparently their trees are blue and stubbens are red. Not much difference just cheaper version.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (24 February 2007)

Lemetex....top quality kit.


----------



## angela24 (24 February 2007)

A friend of mine likes hers that much that she bought a horse to fit the saddle!

Very comfortable and hard wearing.


----------



## TigerLilly (24 February 2007)

I have a lemetex working hunter saddle for my boy fantastic saddle very comfortable also have a jumping saddle as well i would not change them for the world 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## showjump2003 (24 February 2007)

Well finders crossed I will like it and It will fit my horse tomorrow! Or esle I will be buying two new saddles! *one for the horse and one for the pony!*


----------



## Nailed (23 March 2007)

i have a lemetex pandur.. Doesnt fit Ted as his withers are big.. its narrow.
looking for a new home.

lou x


----------

